# Lotus Domino/Notes: Frage zu Anmeldung über Webbrowser



## nomis (20. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich stehe vor folgendem Problem:

Ich habe eine Notesdatenbank und möchte, dass sich User aus dem Internet dort einloggen können (nur Benutzername und Passwort, ohne SSL und id-Datei). Einen freien Zugriff möchte ich nicht gewähren.
Inzwischen bin ich soweit, dass ich, bei einem Zugriff über den Webbrowser nach einem Benutzernamen und einem Passwort gefragt werde (per pop-up-fenster, wie bei htaccess-passwort). Doch leider kann ich mich nicht mit meinen Benutzerdaten dort einloggen.

Ich würde mich riesig freuen, wenn mir jemand bei diesem Problem weiterhelfen könnte, da mir weder dieLotusDesigner Hilfe, noch notes.net weiterhelfen konnte und ich wirklich so langsam am Verzweifeln bin.

bis dann,

nomis


----------



## zeromancer (22. März 2004)

Hallo!

Für diesen Fall reicht es eigentlich schon, im Domino Directory (öffentliches Adressbuch des Servers, names.nsf) ein Personendokument anzulegen.
Dabei ist unbedingt darauf zu achten, dass einige wichtige Felder gefüllt werden:

Vor- und Nachname (ggf. nur Nachname)
Username (sollte so etwas wie die Login-ID darstellen, Nachname ist normal)
Internetkennwort (Achtung, ist bei der Vergabe in der Maske zunächst sichtbar, beim Speichern wird es allerdings unkenntlich gemacht).

Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du einen Domino Server mit laufendem HTTP-Task hast, dann sollte das wie oben beschrieben funktionieren.
Kleiner Tipp noch: die Anmeldung mit Browser-Dialog ist unverschlüsselt, auch die Daten schickt der Browser im Request-Header jedesmal unverschlüsselt mit. 
Besser ist es, mit der sogen. Session-Authentication zu arbeiten.
Diese stellt man im Serverkonfigurationsdokument (auch im DD des Servers, names.nsf) ein. Suche die Tabs "Internet Protokolle", "Domino Webserver" und dort unter "Session basierte Authentifizierung", gleich das erste Feld in dieser Teilmaske. Dort muss man "Single Server" wählen, wenn dies der einzigste Server sein soll, wo die Session-basierte Anmeldung genutzt werden soll. Bei mehreren Servern, auf denen man sich mit einer Anmeldung (Single Sign On, SSO) bewegen soll, muss man "Multi Server SSO" einstellen.

Hoffe, das hilft


----------



## nomis (22. März 2004)

*Danke*

Hallo, 

Vielen Dank! Das hilft mir erst mal weiter (und erspart mir viel Arbeit).


----------



## zeromancer (22. März 2004)

*NACHTRAG*

Da ich eben genau mit dieser Thematik Probleme hatte, hier noch ein heißer Tipp:
Gruppen werden bei "normaler" Authentifizierung nicht aufgelöst, d.h.

- trotz eingeragener Gruppe in der ACL
- trotz eingetragenem User in der Gruppe

wird der Username nicht akzeptiert.
Abhilfe: mit Rollen arbeiten oder w.o. beschrieben mit Sessions arbeiten. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann werden damit Gruppen korrekt aufgelöst. Gerade bei Dokumenten mit READ/WRITE-ACCESS ist das unheimlich wichtig!

So long...


----------



## nomis (1. April 2004)

*das scheint zu funktionieren!*

Vielen Dank für die Tips!

Es scheint jetzt alles so zu laufen, wie ich mir das vorstelle.

Gruß,
nomis


----------



## zeromancer (1. April 2004)

Das freut mich!

Für  die Zukunft: die Admin-Hilfe ist auch in den meisten Fällen eine gute Quelle


----------

